
The Cult Books That Lost Their Cool - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20190920-the-cult-books-that-lost-their-cool
======
nabla9
This review is written in the style of "Books that are not politically correct
anymore."

~~~
krasicki
Good summary. Nothing factual to see here, just another identity politic
screed about books this individual either disagrees with or has never read.

I'm not even sure about the premise of the article. Using the editorial "we",
the author projects that no self-respecting reader today could possibly
imagine why books written decades ago might have been popular. Strange.

